# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Making it up

## Deborski

I am trying to see if there is any idiom or expression in Russian similar to _"making it up"_ in English.  This phrase can mean many different things, so it may be that there would be several different expressions needed to convey the same meanings. 
Examples:  *#1  Making it up, as in doing something to compensate for a wrong that was done*  _Tom spills a drink on Julie at the party and says "I am so sorry!  How can I make it up to you?" _  
IE, Tom wants to do something to "make up for" spilling the drink.  The verb компенсировать might work here, but it sounds more formal to me and doesn't really convey the same meaning.  Any suggestions? *
#2 Making it up, as in to do something over again, which was not done correctly the first time*  _Peter failed the algebra test last week, and so he must make it up next Friday._ 
IE, Peter must take the same test again, or take another (similar) test in order to get a better score. *
#3 Making it up, as in imagining or inventing something*  _Ronald wrote a science fiction novel full of characters which he made up. _  
IE, the characters were imaginary *
#4 Making it up, as in lying*  _Francis told everyone he saw a tiger, but in reality, he made it up._ 
IE, Francis lied about seeing the tiger.   *#5 To make up your face, as in applying cosmetics*  _Tammy took an hour to make up her face every morning_ 
IE, it took Tammy an hour to apply her cosmetics every morning 
There are probably more examples of "making it up" which are not coming to my mind right now.   
Anyone is welcome to suggest other examples or possible Russian equivalents of these sayings.

----------


## wanja

#1 Загладить вину; исправить;
#2 Исправить;
#3 Придумать; выдумать; изобрести
#4 Придумать; выдумать
#5 Нанести макияж; загримировать(особенно для игры на сцене или в кино); _Разговорное_ накрасить, накраситься

----------


## dtrq

For #2 "переделать" also may fit.

----------


## Deborski

Как использовать слова в предложение? 
Пожалуйста, исправляйте меня, если я не права )) 
1.    Как можно загладить вину?
2.    Я должна исправить тест.
3.    Он придумал новый мир, где все люди были собаком.
4.    Он придумал, что мы гуляли в парке.
5.    Она нанестила макияж и поехала в кино.

----------


## dtrq

"Исправить"  - "to fix", so here it sounds like "correct mistakes" (in same test)
"Переделать тест" в данном случае может означать "начать выполнять тест заново, тут же, не покидая комнаты"
Лучше всего подойдет "Пересдать тест" - предпринять еще одну попытку сдать тест. 
3. Он придумал новый мир, где все люди были собак*ами*. 
4. Он придумал, что мы гуляли в парке. - OK, but "Он выдумал, будто мы гуляли в парке" sounds better in this context 
5. Она *нанесла* макияж и поехала в кино. - a bit officialy, like criminalist report. There's expression "накрасится" in colloquial: Она накрасилась и поехала в кино

----------


## Deborski

> "Исправить"  - "to fix", so here it sounds like "correct mistakes" (in same test)
> "Переделать тест" в данном случае может означать "начать выполнять тест заново, тут же, не покидая комнаты"
> Лучше всего подойдет "Пересдать тест" - предпринять еще одну попытку сдать тест. 
> 3. Он придумал новый мир, где все люди были собак*ами*. 
> 4. Он придумал, что мы гуляли в парке. - OK, but "Он выдумал, будто мы гуляли в парке" sounds better in this context 
> 5. Она *нанесла* макияж и поехала в кино. - a bit officialy, like criminalist report. There's expression "накрасится" in colloquial: Она накрасилась и поехала в кино

 
Спасибо за помочь  ::

----------


## maxmixiv

#2 
Есть ещё красивое слово "реабилитироваться", примерно означает:
 после неожиданного провала, сделать что-то на своём привычно высоком уровне (это должно доказать, что провал был случайным). Например:
"Тара Липински провалила этап Кубка Мира, но реабилитровалась на Олимпиаде" 
#4 
выдумывать, сочинять, фантазировать, <много нецензурных слов> http://lukoshko.net/nosov/nosf2.shtml

----------


## Throbert McGee

I love this whole thread! I'm often not sure of the exact difference between придумать, выдумать, and изобрести. (And some conceptually similar terms like сделать вид  and притвориться, etc.)

----------


## Deborski

> I love this whole thread! I'm often not sure of the exact difference between придумать, выдумать, and изобрести. (And some conceptually similar terms like сделать вид  and притвориться, etc.)

 Well that makes two of us.  Using the right word for the context is sort of like a game of pin the tail on the donkey for me.  I run about, blindfolded, and try to stick the right word into the right context, and sometimes I stick it in the wrong place.   ::

----------


## Deborski

Continuing in this same vein, what about the English expression "to get even"? 
Example: 
Julie was mad at Tom for spilling the drink on her, so she decided to get even.

----------


## Eric C.

> Continuing in this same vein, what about the English expression "to get even"? 
> Example: 
> Julie was mad at Tom for spilling the drink on her, so she decided to get even.

 Джули была зла на Тома за то что он пролил на нее напиток, так что она решила рассчитаться с ним. 
Another example, "this makes us even" ~ "это делает нас равными" OR "теперь мы в расчете"

----------


## dtrq

Другой вариант - "поквитаться", "this makes us even" - "теперь мы квиты" КВИТЫ

----------


## Deborski

> Другой вариант - "поквитаться", "this makes us even" - "теперь мы квиты" КВИТЫ

 Do you have a phrase for "to even the score"?  Same basic meaning. 
Example: 
After Scott was humiliated during the fight with Jeff, he sought to even the score.

----------


## dtrq

"Сравнять счет"

----------


## SergeMak

Мои варианты:
1. Загладить вину, восполнить ущерб, возместить урон (last two variants are very formal)
2. Исправиться.
3. Выдумать.
4. Сочинять.
5. Намазаться (rude)

----------

